# Are Aqueon power filters any good?



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an Aqueon power filter that came as part of an aquarium kit and I'm wondering if anyone here has had experience with one of those. I have my doubts about its effectiveness. Supposedly beneficial bacteria colonies grow on this plastic grid called a "bio-holster". There is a carbon filter pad that sits inside and it looks like water cascades over it, so I don't know how much good it is really doing with filtration either. The carbon insert is suposed to be changed every four weeks, but I tend to leave it in longer even though red algae collects on it and water in the tank doesn't look so great. My biggest concern is that I have yet to see a rise in Nitrate, which I know is not right after almost three months. I've also had problems with Platy stress, parasites, and death along the way. 

Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 0 ppm
PH 7.4

I had a bio-wheel in my last little five-gallon. Inhabitants included a Platy, a couple White Clouds, and a bunch of tiny snails, along with coral and Java Ferns. The fishes were happy and healthy even though I was a total novice. I wonder if the bio-wheel made the difference. Maybe not, but it's always good to hear opinions on this stuff.


----------



## sharkbait23 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Aqueon Power Filter and mine runs quiet and seems to do a good job at filtering my tank. I'm with you on the whole "bio-holster" thing. I have a marineland one and I don't know how much the bio wheel actually does for the tank. But am comforted by the thought that supposedly helping with the health of the tank. But I'm yet to have any trouble with fish getting sick with the Aqueon filter. 

The bacterial cycle is kind of difficult to produce and get stabilized. Check out this link maybe it will help: http://www.vafishfreek.com/ammonia.html


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

we run 2 aqueon 55's on my 55g african cichlid tank and i think they do a pretty good job. the water is always nice and clear. when we do water changes we'll fill a bucket with tank water to rince off the filter pads and replace them when the fiber pad looks to be matted or comming apart, usually about 8 - 10 weeks. this tank has been up and running for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I have used Aqueon power filters in my heavily stocked 29 gallon since I first set it up months ago, and that particular tank looks nicer and cleaner than any of my others. The water is crystal clear, and I haven't had any issues with fish illness since cycling. I change the insert as soon as the water starts going into the overflow (if your water is pouring over the left side in front of the filter instead of going around the back and through it, its time to change).

Plus, they are very quiet. Huge plus!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for the input everyone. I was skeptical because it would seem a more porous surface like the one on the biowheel or even a sponge would work better. As a couple of you guys pointed out, the carbon filter insert has to be replaced now and then, so that's not much help. It sounds like beneficial bacteria colonies will eventually grow on the plastic insert, but maybe it just takes longer.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

You could always toss a handful of those bioball things into the filter housing behind the insert. cheaper than a new filter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

That's a great idea. Maybe bioballs or some ceramic rings would help. I am not sure if they'd slow water movement too much or not, but I'm willing to try something like that before buying a new filter for sure.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I use bioballs in my aquaclear filter in one of my other tanks, and I never noticed them slowing water flow. I only put in like 5-6 of them. Those things supposedly have a massive surface area for BB to colonize.


----------



## beachcire (Mar 29, 2010)

I use an aqueon filter on my 25 gal and the water is crystal clear. The only issue I noticed was that it took a bit longer to cycle that tank than my 72 gal cichlid tank which has 2 Penguin 350's and uses the bio-wheels. I'm guessing because of the bio holster. 

The aqueon is also a very quiet filter, which is good because that tank is in my bedroom.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I run this filter on my 10G, and it is very quiet...Some complain about the water falling noise but it's only noticed if the TV isn't on, I find it soothing. The water is very clear & so far it's been running about a month. I think it took average time to cycle. 

Thanks DanM .... " I change the insert as soon as the water starts going into the overflow (if your water is pouring over the left side in front of the filter instead of going around the back and through it, its time to change). " - I wasn't aware of this, good info!


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree it can be a quiet filter most of the time. I have been changing the carbon filter insert about every four to six weeks, even though I'm sure I'm throwing out beneficial bacteria each time. I'm going to look at bio balls tonight and see if they'll help. The main reason I'm concerned is that my nitrates are still at zero after three months. That tells me the tank never really cycled.


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

Ponyo said:


> I have been changing the carbon filter insert about every four to six weeks, even though I'm sure I'm throwing out beneficial bacteria each time.


is the filter you'er running have a single insert or dual insert ? if it has a single insert then adding bio-balls or ceramic rings will keep some of the benefical bacteria when the insert is changed out. on a dual insert unit you can just alternate replacement of the inserts.


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's a single insert. I did pick up some ceramic rings, so am hoping that will help.


----------

